# The Legend of Zelda: Link costume



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

they rock i like windwaker i cant wait 4 new 1 coming out for ps2

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Have you two heard the remake of the Legend of Zelda song by, I believe Smashmouth? It's hecka funny!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Superlink (Sep 11, 2004)

hey! i am looking for Zelda costumes for halloween and i really can't find it! ahh so can u pls help me pls!
thank you

hey i am big fan of zelda i am anime artist.


----------

